# Anlagenautomatisierung



## Mirco P. (15 August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Galvanisierungsanlage bestehen aus 15 Becken. Die Produkte durchlaufen diese Becken hintereinander. Es besteht bereits eine Ablauf-steuerung. Momentan durchläuft ein Produkt die Komplette Anlage, bevor ein neues Produkt gefahren werden kann. Es sollte aber die Möglich bestehen, dass mehrere Produkte gleichzeitig in der Anlage gefahren werden können.
Gibt es da eine einfache Lösung, oder muss ich das komplett neu programmieren?​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 August 2010)

Hallo Mirco,
willkomen im Forum, zu deiner Frage, die lässt sich nicht beantworten.
Da ja keiner beurteilen kann was und wie etwas geändert werden kann,
dazu muß mann schon eine genauere Vorstellung über diese Anlage und
deren Programmcode bzw. Hardware kennen.

Deine Frage ist genauso Pauschal, als wenn du fragst ich fahre von 
Nord nach Süd, geht das auch schneller wenn ich ein Boot nehme und
dazu ein Zugticket löse.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 August 2010)

Wie ist es denn jetzt ? Ihr stellt ein Programm ein und dann läuft jedes Teil durch die Becken und verweilt dort.

Wie unterscheiden sich die Produkte ? 


Läuft jedes teil durch jedes Becken und es verändert sich nur die Verweildauer. Oder werden Becken übersprungen ?

Gib mal ein paar mehr Infos zum jetzigen Ablauf.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 August 2010)

Hallo,

die "Mechanik" gibt das her?
Oder gibt´s z. B. nur einen Transport-Greifer oder sowas?

Welche Steuerung hängt denn drann?
Welche Visu?
--> Beschreib die Anlage mal ein wenig genauer



MfG


----------



## bike (15 August 2010)

Mirco P. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Galvanisierungsanlage bestehen aus 15 Becken. Die Produkte durchlaufen diese Becken hintereinander. Es besteht bereits eine Ablauf-steuerung. Momentan durchläuft ein Produkt die Komplette Anlage, bevor ein neues Produkt gefahren werden kann. Es sollte aber die Möglich bestehen, dass mehrere Produkte gleichzeitig in der Anlage gefahren werden können.
> Gibt es da eine einfache Lösung, oder muss ich das komplett neu programmieren?​


Ich würde einmal die SuFu anwerfen.
Das Thema hatten wir hier vor ca 2 Monaten schon mal 


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 August 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Ich würde einmal die SuFu anwerfen.
> Das Thema hatten wir hier vor ca 2 Monaten schon mal
> 
> 
> bike



Hausaufgaben ?????  Aber offensichtlich haben wir zuviele Fragen gestellt ... das hat ihn überfordert


----------



## Mirco P. (17 August 2010)

Jedes Produkt verfährt die Becken hintereinander und wird über einen  Portalroboter in das jeweils nächste Becken transportiert. Ist der  Vorgang abgeschlossen, wird das Produkt wieder zur Beladestation  gefahren, wo es manuell entnommen wird. Für die Produkte gibt es  unterschiedliche Rezeptfahrweisen, d.h. die Verweildauer und Bestromung  in den Becken ist vom jeweiligen Produkt abhängig. Bevor das Produkt in  die Anlage gefahren werden kann, muss die Rezeptur eingestellt werden.  Dies geschieht über einen Wahlschalter. Ist die Rezeptur eingestellt,  wird das Produkt von der Beladestation vom Portalroboter abgeholt und in  das erste Becken befödert, usw... . Der Portalroboter arbeitet ohne  Servo, sonder nur mit zwei Asynchrondrehstrommotoren. Es gibt 3 Endlagen  in X-Richtung (Produkt in Becken, Abtropfposition und Produkt  befördern). In Z-Richtung gibt es 15 Endlagen für die Becken und 1  Endlage für die Beladestation. Die Endlagen werden jeweils durch  induktive Sensoren erkannt. 

Momentan kann jeweils nur ein Produkt in der Anlage verfahren. (Einfache  Ablaufsteuerung) Es wäre aber möglich, dass sich bis zu 5 Produkte in  der Anlage befinden, ohne das es zu Stauungen kommt.  Bei gleicher  Rezeptur wäre die Mögliche Anzahl sogar noch höher. Ist z.B. Prudukt A  in Becken 3 angekommen, kann schon Produkt B in die Anlage gefahren  werden, usw..

Die einzelnen Rezepturen der Produkte kann ich ja in einem FIFO für  jedes Becken speichern, nur die Ablaufkette funktioniert halt nur für  ein Produkt.


----------



## Mirco P. (17 August 2010)

Steuerung: CPU 315SB/DPM - SPEED7 der Firma VIPA


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2010)

Mirco P. schrieb:


> Die einzelnen Rezepturen der Produkte kann ich ja in einem FIFO für jedes Becken speichern, nur die Ablaufkette funktioniert halt nur für ein Produkt.


 
Das ist dann keine starre Ablaufsteuerung mehr sondern eine Art Auftragsteuerung.
Jede Charge sollte ein "Loch" von zwei Becken vor sich haben, damit die Chargen nicht auf die vorherige aufläuft.

Ansonsten würde ich für jede Charge eine Art Werkstückträger programmieren, 
wo alle Zeiten und Werte enthalten sind. spätestens eine
Minute vor dem Umsetzen bekommt das Portal eine Resevierung/Anforderung mitgeteilt.

V1.: Wer zuerst schreit wird zuerst bedient oder 
V2.: sinnvollerweise sollte aber das Becken mit der größten Nummer auch die größere PRIO haben. 

Dann wird die Charge umgesetzt die INFO umkopiert und die aktuelle Beckenzeit gestartet.
Natürlich mußt du dann die Wahlschalter entsorgen und das alles mittels SPS steuern.

Frank


----------



## Mirco P. (17 August 2010)

Hallo Frank,
das mit dem Werkstückträger ist ne super Idee. Die einzelnen Rezepturen sind allerdings in unterschiedlichen globalen DB´s gespeichert. Über den Wahlschalter wird nur die DB-Nummer an die SPS übergeben.


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2010)

Mirco P. schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> das mit dem Werkstückträger ist ne super Idee. Die einzelnen Rezepturen sind allerdings in unterschiedlichen globalen DB´s gespeichert. Über den Wahlschalter wird nur die DB-Nummer an die SPS übergeben.


 
Dann mußt du halt in dem Werkstückträger die Daten-ID des globalen Parameters hinterlegen oder die benötigten Daten zu Laufzeit,d.h. mit
dem "Betreten" des ersten Beckens auf den WST umkopieren.

Frank


----------



## Mirco P. (17 August 2010)

Danke,
ich werde das mal ausprobieren.


----------

